# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Hallo...

## Snoopy1958

... ich bin neu angemeldet und platziere meinen Beitrag mal hier.
Vor genau 14 Tagen hat mein Mann (56) die Diagnose Prostatakrebs bekommen. Verdacht bestand (aufgrund erhöhter PSA-Werte), er war dann zum MRT und zur Biopsie.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir auch genug anderen 'Ärger' im Leben zu bewältigen haben, nun also noch zur 'Krönung' diese Diagnose. Noch hat (angeblich) nichts gestreut, Gleason Score liegt bei 3+4, also 7. Die OP muss sein, in diesem Alter ist eine Total-OP wohl die einzige Möglichkeit. 
Ich selbst fühle mich mittlerweile deutlich 'überfordert', die Stimmung meines Mannes schwankt ständig, von 'voller Hoffnung' bis zur Planung seines nahen Endes. Ich versuche die Nerven zu behalten, aber es fällt mir nicht leicht. Die OP möchte er in der Berliner Charité bei Prof. Dr. Miller machen lassen. Die Voruntersuchungen waren in der ALTA-Klinik in Gütersloh und man empfiehlt dort eben Berlin. Wir selbst wohnen in München, aber wenn man den Berichten Glauben schenken darf, ist wohl Berlin keine schlechte Option. Für Erfahrungsberichte bin ich sehr dankbar, wenn sie jemand hat.
Ich stehe wohl noch sehr am Anfang und habe einfach Angst vor dem, was da wohl alles auf mich zukommt. 
Plötzlich ist Krebs nicht mehr einfach nur ein Wort - plötzlich hat mein Lebensmittelpunkt Krebs und dieser ungebetene Gast drängt sich nun in unser Leben, unsere Ehe.

Snoopy1958

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Snoopy,

Dein Beitrag gehört in die Rubrik "Erste Hilfe / Erster Rat", dies vorab.
Vorab: immer schön ruhig bleiben, Meinung hier einholen und dann überlegen was wollt Ihr / was wollt Ihr überhaupt nicht. So habe ich es damals auch gemacht. Aber:
Es wäre hilfreich, wenn Du das Profil Deines Mannes anlegen würdest. Dass Du Dich in der jetzigen Situation überfordert fühlst, merke ich. Vor allem tippe das Biopsieeregebnis in das Profil, sonst sind für Dich hilfreiche Berichte schlecht möglich. Nur die Angabe 3 + 4 ist zu wenig (es gibt 7a sowie 7b!!).
Also tief durchatmen, Profil erstellen incl. Biopsieergebnis, PSA Wert und was Du sonst noch zur Hand hast. Hilfreich wäre auch im Profil was / ob Dein Mann sonstige gesundheitliche Probleme hat.
Dann wird Dir auch geholfen werden können.

Gruss arti

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Snoopy,

ergänzend zu dem bereits Gesagten besuch die Seite der Selbsthilfegruppe hier.


Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

_"Nun beruhigen sie sich mal  so schnell stirbt man nicht am Prostatakrebs"_ waren die etwas schroff formulierten Worte eines bekannten Urologen, den ich kurz nach meiner Diagnose aufgesucht hatte  und meine Situation war (und ist) deutlich schwieriger als sie bei deinem Mann zu sein scheint.

Neben all den technischen Hinweisen auf Therapiemöglichkeiten, Nebenwikrungen, Alternativen usw. muss man natürlich auch die mentale Situation berücksichtigen, die so kurz nach einer Krebsdiagnose immer mit großen Ängsten einhergeht. Angst aber ist kein guter Ratgeber, da muss man sich wieder von lösen, was Zeit und ggf. auch externe Hilfe benötigt. Jede Onkologische Fachabteilung bietet einen psychoonkologischen Dienst an  es ist kein Zeichen von Schwäche dies zu nutzen!

Ansonsten wird dein Mann fürsorgliche Hilfe benötigen, und ich hoffe, eure Ehe ist derart fest, dass sie das ermöglicht  alles Gute euch beiden!


_Wenn du alles satt hast, dir klein und hässlich vorkommst,
deine Augen voller Tränen sind 
glaub mir, ich trockne jede einzelne von ihnen.
Ich steh zu dir, wenn die Zeiten rauher werden und alle Freunde verschwunden sind.
Ich bin für dich wie eine Brücke über aufgewühltem Wasser 
versprochen!

Wenn du total am Ende bist, auf der Straße liegst,
mit Bangen an den Abend denkst 
ich werde dich trösten, für dich einstehen.
Und wenn es dann dunkel wird und dich der Schmerz umfängt,
bin ich für dich wie eine Brücke über aufgewühltem Wasser 
versprochen!

Lass einfach los, meine Silberfee, lass dich einfach treiben.
Deine Zeit ist gekommen, all deine Träume werden wahr, sieh nur, wie hell sie strahlen!
Wenn du einen Freund brauchst: ich bin in deiner Nähe

wie eine Brücke über aufgewühltem Wasser.
heile deinen Kummer
..._

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

Ihr braucht wegen einer Prostata-Operation nicht von München nach Berlin fahren. Ihr habt doch in München zwei ausgewiesene Experten:

Prof. Dr. Gschwend

*http://www.mriu.de/*

Prof. Dr. Stief

*http://www.klinikum.uni-muenchen.de/...Poliklinik/de/*

_"Warum denn in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah!"_

Angelehnt an Goethe, Erinnerungen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## lumberjack

> ...Verdacht bestand (aufgrund erhöhter PSA-Werte), er war dann zum MRT und zur Biopsie.
> ...nichts gestreut, Gleason Score liegt bei 3+4, also 7. Die OP muss sein, ...


Hallo Snoopy,

ergänzend zu dem bisher Geschriebenen empfehle ich euch, ein Profil bei http://myprostate.eu/ anzulegen - am besten unter dem gleichen Namen wie hier im Forum. Die Darstellung der bisher vorhandenen PSA-Werte und andere Fakten sind für Ratschläge hilfreich.
Unter myprostate.eu kannst du auch die Beurteilungen andere Betroffener zu der jeweiligen Therapieentscheidung entnehmen usw... 




> ... und habe einfach Angst vor dem, was da wohl alles auf mich zukommt. 
> Plötzlich ist Krebs nicht mehr einfach nur ein Wort - plötzlich hat mein  Lebensmittelpunkt Krebs und dieser ungebetene Gast drängt sich nun in  unser Leben, unsere Ehe.8


Das ist so eine Erfahrung, die wir und unsere Angehörigen ebenso machen mussten und die keiner unbedingt gebraucht hätte...

Du bist nicht allein und wirst hier Unterstützung finden.


Jack

----------


## Snoopy1958

Hallo und herzlichen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.
Werde gerne im Profil die Daten eingeben. Schaffe es leider zeitlich nicht gleich auf einmal, denke aber, dass ich das heute noch 'gebacken' bekomme.
Berlin wurde uns übrigens sehr empfohlen, da man dort über sehr viel Erfahrung verfügt und möglichst nervenerhaltend operiert. Angedacht ist die OP mit dem da Vinci Roboter.
Über München selbst haben wir leider nicht nur gute Infos bekommen....
Viele Grüße
snoopy1958

----------


## Snoopy1958

So, Werte habe ich mal gem. schriftlichem Befund eingegeben.
Fehlt ggf. noch was? Werde ich gerne nachliefern.
VG
snoopy1958

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich selbst fühle mich mittlerweile deutlich 'überfordert', die Stimmung meines Mannes schwankt ständig, von 'voller Hoffnung' bis zur Planung seines nahen Endes.
> Plötzlich ist Krebs nicht mehr einfach nur ein Wort - plötzlich hat mein Lebensmittelpunkt Krebs und dieser ungebetene Gast drängt sich nun in unser Leben, unsere Ehe.


Liebe Snoopy

Du und dein Mann habt da in Kürze ein vorbildliches Profil aufgeschrieben.
Wie es mir scheinen will, hast Du die 'Nerven' durchaus behalten.
Das ist schon mal sehr gut.

Aufgrund der vielen positiven Biopsie-Stanzen bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig,
als eine Operation oder eine in etwa gleichwertige Bestrahlung.

'Hoffnung' oder besser eine Chance auf Heilung ist durchaus gegeben.
Doch auch wenn dies nicht gelingen sollte, ist von ' baldigem Ableben' 
keine Rede:

Bleiben bei einer OP befallene Ränder oder gar Lymphmetastasen zurück,
können die mit einer Bestrahlung behandelt werden. Und selbst wenn dies
misslingen würde, stünde eine ganze Kaskade von Therapien zur Verfügung,
die Jahre des Überlebens sichern bei ordentlicher Lebensqualität.

Klar, steht bei Euch derzeit der Krebs im Zentrum, und das wird wohl auch
so bleiben, bis die Primärtherapie abgeschlossen ist. Aber dieser Umstand 
ist es nicht wert, dass er euere Ehe beschädigen könnte.
Ich wünsche Dir und deinem Mann einen guten Therapieentscheid und
Alles gute für die Festtage, das kommende Jahr und den neuen
Lebensabschnitt, in dem ihr wohl lernen werdet, mit einige Unstellungen 
umzugehen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS: Es muss keineswegs ein Professor in 1'000 km Entfernung die OP
durchführen. Das kann auch ein guter niedergelassener Urologe oder
ein Oberarzt an einem Prostatazentrum in München oder Sonstwo, 
egal, ob mit dem DaVinci-Roboter oder 'offen'.
Viel wichtiger ist, dass dein Mann vertrauen in Arzt und Krankenhaus
hat. Wenn das in Berlin ist, ist es eben dort. Doch fällt dann die
Nachsorge durch den operierenden Arzt weg. Das hatte ich sehr
geschätzt bei meinem Urologen.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Snoopy,

dem Rat von Konrad kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die recht vielen positiven Stanzen werden wohl eine Behandlung (OP, oder Bestrahlung) erforderlich machen. Etwas beruhigend sind die geringen Gleason 4-Anteile. Damit ist Dein Mann satt im 7a-Bereich und schon recht weit weg vom 7b-Bereich.

Sucht Euch eine kompetente Klinik mit vielen Fallzahlen in Eurer Gegend aus und lasst Euch eingehend beraten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieben Dank für Eure Einschätzungen. Ich habe irgendwann gelernt, immer nach Lösungen zu suchen und den Weg einfach weiter zu gehen. Ich habe mich für meinen Mann entschieden und zwar als Komplettpaket, da war ich 21. Das haben viele schon damals nicht verstanden und da hatte er ja 'nur' sein Rheuma. Aber davon kann ich auch ein Liedchen singen... Wir haben alles durch, inkl. 6 Monate Rollstuhl. Als es da keine Hilfe mehr für ihn hier in Deutschland gab, habe ich ihn eingepackt und bin in die Mayo-Clinic in die USA mit ihm geflogen. Da war ich 23 und hatte eigentlich eine ganz andere Lebensplanung... Jetzt bin ich fast 50 und werde ihn durch dieses Kapitel Leben genauso begleiten. Ich hab's versprochen... in guten, wie in schlechten Zeiten.  
Die Entscheidung für eine OP ist definitiv getroffen. Es werden mich auch sehr liebe Freunde unterstützen, die einen eventuellen Transport nach Berlin und wieder zurück organisieren. Diese Entscheidung, wo und wer die OP übernimmt, überlasse ich allein meinem Mann, denn er ist es ja, der sich unters Messer legt. Ich verstehen seine Ängste und Bedenken... Inkontinenz und Impotenz, die absolute Horrorvorstellung. Hier soll eben Berlin einfach absolut kompetent operieren, also nervenerhaltend.  
Noch steht kein Termin, aber ich werde natürlich hier weiter berichten. Jetzt kämpfen wir mit enormen Stimmungsschwankungen. Ist nicht einfach... und so viele Fragen, die niemand so einfach beantworten kann. Ich übe mich in Verständnis, Zuhören und vermutlich unendlicher Toleranz.
LG
snoopy1958

----------


## lumberjack

> Die Entscheidung für eine OP ist definitiv getroffen. Es werden mich auch sehr liebe Freunde unterstützen, die einen eventuellen Transport nach Berlin und wieder zurück organisieren. Diese Entscheidung, wo und wer die OP übernimmt, überlasse ich allein meinem Mann, denn er ist es ja, der sich unters Messer legt. Ich verstehen seine Ängste und Bedenken... Inkontinenz und Impotenz, die absolute Horrorvorstellung. Hier soll eben Berlin einfach absolut kompetent operieren, also nervenerhaltend.


Hallo Snoopy,

entscheidend ist nicht Berlin, Hamburg, München usw.,
entscheidend ist auch nicht die Klinik, ob das Essen dort gut und das Pflegepersonal nett ist,
entscheidend ist auch nicht ob offene oder DaVinci-OP,

entscheidend ist aber der Operateur und sein Team! Er muss die nötige Erfahrung haben, um schonend zu operieren oder auch zu entscheiden, dass die Nerv- und Gefäßschonung nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert.

Überstürzt nichts, die falsche Entscheidung kann die Horrorvorstellungen deines Mannes bestätigen. Die richtige hingegen kann deinen Mann nach kurzer Zeit ohne zusätzliche Beschwerden wie gewohnt weiterleben lassen.

Ich wünsche euch alles Gute!

Jack

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Snoopy,




> *Über Snoopy1958*
> 
> Biografie:Geboren 1958. Seit dem 16. Lebensjahr chronisch an einem inkompletten Morbus Reitersyndrom erkrankt. Immer wieder Schübe mit diversen Nacherkrankungen (Reizdarmsyndrom, Urethritis, Colitis ulcerosa, hoher Blutdruck, leichte Diabetes Typ II);
> 
> Wohnort:Südbayern
> PK-Historie:PSA Verlauf:
> 15.09.2011 2,35ng/ml
> 25.01.2013 4,56ng/ml
> 07.11.2014 7,17ng/ml
> ...


Konrad und die Mitschreiber haben alles bestens formuliert.

Als Internist möchte ich auf die Begleitkrankheiten hinweisen.

Was sagt euer Rheumatologe ? Diabetologe ?

Ich komme gerade von einem Besuch bei einem Verwandten nach Radikaloperation bei PrCa. Plötzlich ist das gesamte Denken reduziert auf die Versorgung mit Molicare. Und dies hatte der Herr Prof. nicht im Griff...

Winfried

----------


## Snoopy1958

Hallo Winfried,
die Diabetes II haben wir gut im Griff, der Durchschnittswert am Tag liegt bei 115. Man kann ja sehr viel mit der Ernährung machen. Ca. 6 Mal pro Tag kontrolliert mein Mann seinen Wert.
In Sachen Morbus Reiter müssen wir immer aufpassen. Bereits vor 25 Jahren hat sich mein Mann von den üblichen Medikamenten verabschiedet, also kein Voltaren (etc.) oder Cortison oder andere übliche Verfahren. Er hat einen Arzt, der ihn sehr erfolgreich mit Naturheilkunde behandelt. Trotzdem ist es einer der wenigen Ärzte, der parallel auch Schulmediziner ist, aber eben sehr 'dosiert'. Da die normale Biopsie durch den Darm gemacht werden sollte und hier die Einnahme von Antibiotika unumgänglich gewesen wäre, haben wir uns nach Alternativen umgesehen. Die Einnahme von Antibiotika bringt das Immunsystem schnell in Schieflage und dann ist mit einem neuerlichen Rheumaschub zu rechnen. Dieses Risiko wollten wir nicht eingehen. Daher fiel unsere Wahl auf die ALTA Klinik in Gütersloh. Die Biopsie wird dort MRT-gesteuert durch die Po-Muskulatur gemacht. Und auch nur dann, wenn das MRT vom Vortag eindeutige Hinweise auf ein Prostatakarzinom gibt. Leider wird diese Methode scheinbar nur dort angeboten, was ich sehr schade finde.
Zu Beginn ist eine Inkontinenz wohl mal unumgänglich. Aber ich hoffe, dass die OP tatsächlich nervenerhaltend abläuft und mit Training der Harn dann wieder gehalten werden kann. Dieser Komplex bei der ganzen Sache macht meinem Mann am meisten zu schaffen; die Vorstellung, den Rest des Lebens Windeln tragen zu müssen, ist ihm unerträglich (was ich auch durchaus verstehe). Vor dem Eingriff selbst hat er keine Angst, da ist er sehr zuversichtlich.
Viele Grüße
snoopy1958

----------


## WenerR.

> die Vorstellung, den Rest des Lebens Windeln tragen zu müssen, ist ihm unerträglich (was ich auch durchaus verstehe).
> Viele Grüße
> snoopy1958


Hallo Snoopy,

die "Horrorvorstelungen" Deines Mannes sind zwar verständlich aber etwas übertrieben.
1. Eine andauerende Inkontinenz nach der Op ist eher unwahrscheinlich (Angaben schwanken, eher bei < 5%).
2. Auch bei bleibender Inkontinenz gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeigten, das Problem stark zu mindern.
3. Verbleibt geringe bis mittlere Inkontinenz, dann werden kein "Windeln" sondern kleine/mttlere Vorlagen getragen, an die man sich gewöhnen kann.

Also gibt es aus meiner Sicht keine Gründe, die nun einmal notwendige Op nicht mit Optimismus anzugehen.

Gruß
Werner

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Snoopy,

noch ein Satz zur Nerverhaltung: Kein Professor, oder Arzt operiert nerverhaltend, wenn er während der OP krebsverdächtige Herde dort entdeckt. Nicht in Berlin, nicht in Aachen, nicht in Hamburg, nicht in München.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Daher fiel unsere Wahl auf die ALTA Klinik in Gütersloh. Die Biopsie wird dort MRT-gesteuert durch die Po-Muskulatur gemacht. Und auch nur dann, wenn das MRT vom Vortag eindeutige Hinweise auf ein Prostatakarzinom gibt. Leider wird diese Methode scheinbar nur dort angeboten, was ich sehr schade finde.


@all:

Am Institut für Radiologie, Prof. Vogl, Universitätsklinik Frankfurt am Main, werden ebenfalls MRT-gesteuerte Biopsien durchgeführt. Kostengünstiger als in der ALTA-Klinik.

Auch zur Info für Neudiagnostizierte.




> noch ein Satz zur Nerverhaltung: Kein Professor, oder Arzt operiert  nerverhaltend, wenn er während der OP krebsverdächtige Herde dort  entdeckt. Nicht in Berlin, nicht in Aachen, nicht in Hamburg, nicht in  München.


Weder die OP-Technik noch der Operateur ist für eine nervenerhaltende OP entscheidend, sondern ausschließlich die Raumforderung des Tumors. Diese zeigt sich erst während der OP. Immerhin sind 9 von 12 Stanzen infiltriert, diese peripher-mittig, distal, rechte und linke Seite. Da beide Seiten der Drüse befallen sind liegt somit eine pT2c-Situation vor.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zu Beginn ist eine Inkontinenz wohl mal unumgänglich. 
> Aber ich hoffe, dass die OP tatsächlich nervenerhaltend abläuft ...


Nein, eine Inkontinenz zu Beginn ist keineswegs unumgänglich.
Mein Urologe z.B. schmunzelte zufrieden, als ich ihm einen Tag nach dem
Ziehen des Katheters, also am Entlassungstag von einer vollkommenen
Harnkontrolle berichten konnte. Er war mir vom Hausarzt empfohlen
worden, und nicht das gleichenorts vorhandene Prostatazentrum oder die
Privatklinik mit daVinci gleich nebenan ...
Garantieren kann das allerdings kein Operateur, ebensowenig, wie dass das
mit dem Nerverhalt geht. Da steht ganz klar Heilung vor Nerv, und wenn ich
mir diese Millimeterarbeit anschaue an der Prostata (etwa im Gegensatz zu
Hautkrebs, wo im Zentimeterabstand geschnitten wird UND, falls positiv,
trotz R0 gleich noch einmal im Zentimeterabstand nachreseziert wird) schauerte 
mich, wenn irgendjemand verspräche, Nerven zu erhalten, koste es was es wolle.
Äusserst selten kommt es seither vor, dass ich mal ein Tröpfchen unkontrolliert
verliere, und nach dem Pinkeln hab ich mir angewöhnt, beim Aufstehen ein
Blatt WC-Papier vorzuhalten. Manchmal bleibt da ein Tröpfchen hängen ...

Bei weitem nicht Jeder braucht so eine Anschlussheilbehandlung (AHB).
Dein Mann kriegt das zusammen mit Dir schon gebacken, genauso, wie
die Komorbititäten, mit denen es sich leider rumschlagen muss.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Snoopy1958

Ich danke Euch sehr für all die Informationen. 
Es ist uns schon bewusst, dass letztlich erst bei/ während der OP klar sein wird, was tatsächlich 'los' ist. Und je nachdem wird eben dann auch das entfernt, was weg muss. Es ist ein bisschen wie Roulett spielen, oder?
Trotzdem kann ich einfach die Ängste und Zweifel schon verstehen. Vielleicht bin ich da auch ein bisschen pragmatischer, weil ich sagte, operiert werden muss, was danach ist, werden wir einfach akzeptieren müssen. Und dann ist es an uns, bzw. an meinem Mann, das Beste daraus zu machen. Nur leider besteht unser Kopf nicht aus der Ratio, da sind eben auch Gefühle und Ängste. Und irgendwann setzt eben das 'Kopfkino' ein, mal schreckliche Szenarien aus.
Die Warterei ist einfach blöd, besser wäre es morgen den OP-Termin zu haben und dann die Fakten zu akzeptieren.  
Liebe Grüße
snoopy1958

----------


## lumberjack

> ..., weil ich sagte, operiert werden muss, was danach ist, werden wir einfach akzeptieren müssen.


Zwischen dem "muss" und dem "akzeptieren" liegen die etwa 3 - 5 entscheidenden Stunden.
Nehmt euch die Zeit, um wirkliche Referenzen zu beurteilen. Dein Wunsch nach einem zeitnahen OP-Termin kann ich verstehen aber "schnell gebaut ist schnell versaut"...

;-)

Jack

----------


## Snoopy1958

Kurzes Update: erst einmal wünsche ich allen hier ein gutes und gesundes, neues Jahr, indem einfach viele ganz persönliche Wünsche eines jeden hier in Erfüllung gehen mögen!

Wir sitzen noch immer auf der 'Wartburg' und hoffen, endlich einen OP Termin genannt zu bekommen. Immerhin geht mein Mann das Thema nun 'entspannt' an (im Moment jedenfalls). Nach all den Feiertagen geht nun vermutlich der Klinikbetrieb überall erst wieder los. Sobald sich was tut, werde ich berichten!

Mit vielen Grüße
snoopy1958

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Snoopy. Ich kann euch gut verstehen, das warten macht einen   fertig. Kurz zu mir: bei mir wurde am 4.11.14 die Prostata entfernt,   mußte nach der Biopsi 6 Wochen warten bis zur Op. Wurde mit Da Vinci   operiert, bei mir konnten beide Nerven erhalten bleiben.
Bin dann zur  Kur nach Bad Wildungen gefahren und habe sehr viel gelernt  über unsere  Krankheit. Mein Urinverlust hat sich in der Kur gebessert,  nach der Kur  im Alltag zuhause hat sich dann mein Urinverlust wieder  etwas  verschlechtert. Das haben die mir auch in der Kur gesagt, das so  was  passieren kann. Wenn man seinen Körper zuviel zumutet. Aber man  hört ja  nicht, aber ich muss sagen das ich im Moment sehr zufrieden  bin, der  Urinverlust hat sich wieder verbessert. Nachts brauche ich  keine Vorlage  mehr. 
Tagsüber 2 Stück, von der kleinen Größe. Und mit der  Sexualität geht es  mit der kleinen Blauen Pille auch immer besser, und  das nach über 2  Monaten. Besser geht es nicht.?
Meinem Kollegen in  der Kur wurden beide Nerven entnommen, er hat es in  der Kur mit der Skat  Spritze versucht, und was soll man sagen er war  super zufrieden mit dem  Ergebnis .
Ich wollte dir und deinem Mann das mal schreiben, es ist  nichts  verloren man muß nur seinen Körper die Zeit und Ruhe geben und  sich auf  keinen Fall reinsteigern es wird alles gut.
Ich wünsche dir und Deinem Mann alles alles Gute.
Mfg
jogi

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Jogi,
ganz lieben Dank für Deinen ehrlichen Bericht. Mein Mann möchte ebenfalls per Da-Vinci operiert werden. Darf ich fragen, in welcher Klinik Du warst? Wie lange musstest Du dort bleiben und wann wurde Dein Katheder gezogen.
Ich denke, man lernt nach so einem 'Hammer' die Dinge auch wieder aus einer anderen Perspektive zu sehen. Es ist im Leben eben doch nicht alles so selbstverständlich, wie wir es oftmals glauben. Und mit etwas verändertem Blick finden sich dann auch andere 'Alternativen'. Das Leben ist noch lange nicht vorbei, man hat vielleicht nur eine etwas andere Richtung eingeschlagen.
Wünsche Dir von Herzen, dass alles sich noch zu Deiner Zufriedenheit ergibt. Manchen Dingen muss man vielleicht auch ein wenig Zeit geben. Den ersten Schritt hast Du bereits erfolgreich hinter Dich gebracht, die OP!
Liebe Grüße
snoopy1958

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Snoopy
Ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet, wurde im Prosper-Hospital in Recklinghausen operiert. Natürlich habe ich mich vorher über das krankenhaus informiert, es hat einen sehr guten Ruf in der Urologie ( Prostata OP ).
Ich war 7 Tage im Krankenhaus, am 6 Tag wurde mir der Katheter gezogen.
Ja genau, wie du schreibst lernt man das Leben aus einer anderen Perspektive zu sehen. Heute genieße ich jeden Augenblick viel intensiver. Ich genieße es mit meiner Frau zu kuscheln, mit meinen Enkelkindern zu spielen. Und ganz besonders freue ich mich auf mein Motorrad und den Frühling. Ich habe gelernt positiv zu denken.
Ich wünsche euch noch viel Kraft und immer nach vorne schauen. Das Leben ist noch nicht zu Ende.
Würde mich freuen wieder von Euch zu hören.
Mfg
jogi

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Jogi,
ganz lieben Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Morgen steht ein Telefonat mit Berlin an, da wird sicher der Termin gemacht.
Und dann Augen zu und durch. Der Krebs muss raus, da geht kein Weg daran vorbei.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, wann es losgeht und was so passiert.
Dir wünsche ich jeden Tag ein Stückchen Glück!
Herzliche Grüße
snoopy1958

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Snoopy
Na da drücke ich euch kräftig die Daumen, da hat das warten ein Ende. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr lange bis zur OP. Und immer daran denken, Kopf hoch!!!
Mfg
jogi

----------


## Snoopy1958

SO - wir haben einen Termin!
Am 06.02.2015 ist OP Termin in der Urologie der Charité in Berlin. Wir konnten heute mit Prof. Dr. Miller telefonieren, dem Oberarzt Dr. Hinz und der leitenden Oberschwester. Allein die Telefonate waren alle sehr 'angenehm' und haben uns in unserer Entscheidung bestätigt. 
Mein Mann wird am 04.02. nach Berlin reisen. Am 05.02. erfolgt die stationäre Aufnahme, die obligatorischen Voruntersuchungen etc. pp. Die OP findet am 06.02. statt, die angesetzte Zeit ist 06:00 Uhr morgens. 
Wir sind beide sehr optimistisch, auch wenn mich -trotz allem- ein flaues Gefühl begleitet. So eine OP ist ja kein Spaziergang, es bestehen die üblichen Risiken (Narkose...).
Ich werde Euch berichten!
Viele Grüße
snoopy1958

----------


## WernerE

... dann wünsche ich Euch alles erdenkliche Glück.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## alexand

> Nachts brauche ich  keine Vorlage  mehr. 
> Tagsüber 2 Stück, von der kleinen Größe. Und mit der  Sexualität geht es  mit der kleinen Blauen Pille auch immer besser, und  das nach über 2  Monaten. Besser geht es nicht.?


es geht besser. keine inkontinenz und keine impotenz vom ersten tag an. die wahl der erst-therapie ist entscheidend.

 man muss natürlich neuen vielleicht auch experimentellen therapien gegenüber aufgeschlossen sein. das leben ist ein abenteuer jeden tag, zumindestens sehe ich das so.
sollte meine therapie wahl nicht den gewünschten erfolg bringen, kann ich immer noch operieren. 

ich wünsche auf jeden fall ein gutes gelingen.

----------


## artisun51

@jogi2907
für mich klingt das absolut glaubhaft, was Du schreibst. Lass Dich bitte nicht verunsichern. Aus dem Profil, ist nicht angelegt, von Alexand ist nichts ersichtlich. Für mich klingt das nach "Angstmache" o. ä. Es ist also nichts ersichtlich, ausser dass er , sollte seine Therapie (welche bitteschön) nicht den gwünschten Erfolg (welchen bitte) bringen, sich immer noch operieren kann.
Sorry, von solchen Beiträgen halte ich rein garnichts, hier sollte der Admin zum Wort greifen. Das ist meine ernste Meinung - ich lasse mich aber auch gerne aus dem Forum entfernen.
Hier fehlt nur noch der Link auf eine der Seiten....., der Admin kennt sie. 

Dies ist nur die Meinung eines Betroffenen, ich habe sowohl Ektomie als auch Bestrahlung hinter mir, bin mit dem gesamten Ergebnis zufrieden und mag solche Beitgräge überhaupt nicht. Wenn dann bitte mit offenen Karten spielen!

Ich halte diesen Beitrag nich für seriös.

Der Admin darf mich aber auch gerne aus dem Forum entfernen.

Gruss arti

----------


## Hvielemi

Jogi, dein Therapieentscheid war vollkommen richtig, und
Du wirst wohl auch das Kontinenzproblem in den Griff
bekommen. VIEL wichtiger aber ist, ob Du den Tumor 
vollständig losgeworden bist.

Alexand hat im Rahmen einer Studie am Unispital Zürich HIFU
bekommen, beidseitig, in zwei Sitzungen. Erst eine Seite mit GS7
dann die andere mit GS6.
Auf http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=598&page=report 
berichtet er darüber, unterschlägt aber konsequent die PSA-Werte.
Es wäre ja toll, wenn sich seine HIFU nicht nur durch die
Abwesenheit von Nebenwirkungen auszeichnete, von der er 
stets euphorisiert berichtet, sondern ebenso erfolgreich wäre
hinsichtlich des Therapieergebnisses.

Sein PSA wird nie auf Null runtergehen, wie nach RPE, sondern
zufolge der noch vorhandenen Prostata sich irgendwo im tiefen
einstelligen Bereich oder darunter einpendeln.
Bleibt das so, wär's ein voller Erfolg, steigen die PSA-Werte 
wieder, mit einer Verdoppelungszeit die für ihn bedrohlich
sein könnte, bleiben ihm immer noch RPE oder Radiato.

Ich meine, Alexand habe einen mutigen Entscheid getroffen,
mit dem er wichtiges beiträgt, HIFU als Therapie von PCa
zu bewerten und zu etablieren. 
Nachfolgende Betroffene werden es ihm und weiteren
Studienteilnehmern danken, dass sie eine weitere Therapieoption
haben werden - oder eben nicht ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS: Nicht nur in Zürich, sondern auch an einigen Standorten
in Deutschland werden solche Studien durchgeführt, dort unter
Leitung 'unseres' Professors Martin Schostak.

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo. Zu Alexand kann ich nur sagen ,Träum weiter, zeig mir einen der  nach der op beides wieder sofort kann. Ich hoffe du wirst mit deiner Entscheidung Glücklich ?. Ich bin mit meiner Entwicklung zum heutigen  Zeitpunkt sehr zufrieden.
Und daran werden auch solche Kommentare nichts ändern. Was arti schreibt stimme ich auch zu.
Ja Konrad genau so sehe ich das. Habe ich den Krebs besiegt, das wird die Zeit uns zeigen. Aber wenn wir uns jeden Tag damit beschäftigen, wird es nicht besser. Wir sollten jeden Tag genießen.
Ich wünsche euch alles gute.
Mfg
jogi

----------


## artisun51

danke jogi,

ich hatte keinen Krebs, bei mir war nur der PSA-Wert zu hoch:-)

(Mit dieser Einstellung geht es mir sehr gut, zumindest bis jetzt)

Gruss arti

----------


## Hartmut S

_Fortsetzung von hier, Nr. 40:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?8766-Mit-dem-PSA-Wert-fing-alles-an/page4

_ _Mit kleinen Schritten meine ich, dass ich nichts mehr in die Zukunft plane (1 Jahr, 5 Jahre, 10 Jahre,...).__ _

Hallo Bea,

so solltest du es nicht sehen.
Ich habe seit 2013 einen High - Risk Pca (7b), denke aber, dass ich die nächsten 10 bis 15 Jahre überleben werde.
Mein Gott, oder wer auch immer, es wäre schlimm, wenn ich so denken würde wie du momentan.

Prostatakrebs ist behandelbar. Viele andere Krebse weniger. Sie sind manchmal schlimmer.
Versuche damit klar zu kommen. Ich, (wir) haben es auch irgendwie geschafft. 
Heute bin ich unsterblich!
Leider ist es so im Leben, dass wohl niemand einer Krankheit ausweichen kann.
Deine Liebe ist erst 57 Jahre alt. Ich hatte die ersten Probleme, mit einer anderen schweren Krankheit, bereits mit ca. 50
Wir hatten alles im Griff. Die 2. Krankheit war schlimmer, als du dir vorstellen kannst.

Schau bitte in mein Profil, und du wirst erkennen, dass es schlimmeres im Leben gibt.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ich schaue hier immer einmal rein, ob es etwas neues gibt.
Es ist lange her, dass du dich hier einmal wieder gemeldet hast.





> _jogi2907, 17.01.15:_ _Träum weiter . . ._ Habe ich den Krebs besiegt . . .


Hallo Jogi, den Krebs kannst du nicht besiegen. Noch nicht . . . 
Was den Sex betrifft, so hat es bei mir ein halbes Jahr gedauert, bis ich wieder konnte
Mit konnte meinte ich 75 %. Ich hatte für meine Frau ersatzweise bereits eine _männliche_ Puppe bei eBay bestellt  :L&auml;cheln: 

Hallo Snoopy,
ich hoffe, deinen Mann geht es zwischenzeitlich besser.
Das mit den Beinen wird sicherlich noch besser.
Es sind die Nebenwirkungen der OP. Gerade bei Davichi können probleme auftreten.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute dieser Welt!

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S



----------


## Snoopy1958

So am 31.03. wurde das erste Mal nach OP bei meinem Mann der PSA Wert gemessen. Heute das Ergebnis, der aktuelle PSA liegt bei weniger al 0,07. Kontrolle in 4 - 6 Wochen.
Leider hat es über Ostern nochmal eine Blasenentzündung gegeben, nochmalige Einnahme von AB für 5 Tage. Gem. heutiger Urinuntersuchung alles frei.
Und auch ansonsten geht es endlich aufwärts und die postoperativen Komplikationen werden weniger...

----------

